# Air Gun Recommendation



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey guys,

i've had ENOUGH of these @!#@&! chipmunks making holes in my fence line and lawn.

It's time i take them out with extreme prejudice....i tried being nice, no more.


What is a good, open site, accurate pellet gun that won't break the bank.

Not going to use it for full time small game, have a .22lr for that.

I'm looking to take out some chipmunks, quietly in a residential area home.

A .177 should be more than enough power to plink them out right?

Want to spend under $100 bucks

I really don't want to spend real firearm money on a pellet gun.

Back when i was a kid, i had one of them crossman pump BB/Pellet combo.

That would be enough to take out these little piss ants wouldnt it?...with the right .177 ammo?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

a bb gun is enough if close distance


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Can't go wrong with a air gun from Gamo. I have shot woodchucks with mine, instantly taken out. 1100 fps will get the job done.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Should work good. Plenty powerfull enough & can pump it up less if needed. Should be able to pick one up new for about $40 & less used. Use pellets not BB's in it. Better for energy X-fer & less pentration and ricochet (sp?). Just MHO. John H.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

GuT_PiLe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i've had ENOUGH of these @!#@&! chipmunks making holes in my fence line and lawn.
> 
> ...


I use a live chipmunk trap. I got 27 last year and 8 so far this year.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

slowpoke said:


> I use a live chipmunk trap. I got 27 last year and 8 so far this year.



Thanks, but with the damage they caused to my lawn, and the amount of holes.....

Its time for a little *vengeance*....plus it will give me a change to brush up on some trigger practice/shooting form....lord knows you can't find any real ammunition these days with all the hoarders out there panic buying, so needless to say, range time has been minimal.
At least this is something...lol


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

semi auto 12 round clip this thing is alot of fun. I bought one at miejer a couple weeks ago for $50. Another 20 and you have 500 pellets and enough CO2 to plink a whole pile of chipmunks! 

Or if you just want to kill them and dont have time to sit and shoot them I highly recomend these. Set these with a smear of peanut butter and you will also pile them up.
http://doyourownpestcontrol.com/trextrapperkit.htm


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I think Wlmart and meijer have plenty for under a hundred. I'd get a spring air 1000fps. .177 w' pellets or the crosman 766 powermaster pump w' bb's. personally, I think the 760 is kinda weak no matter how many times you pump it. 

cO2 is too expensive and usually pretty weak compared to spring air or pump.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Roosevelt said:


> I think Wlmart and meijer have plenty for under a hundred. I'd get a spring air 1000fps. .177 w' pellets or the crosman 766 powermaster pump w' bb's. personally, I think the 760 is kinda weak no matter how many times you pump it.
> 
> cO2 is too expensive and usually pretty weak compared to spring air or pump.


 It Kills Chips and Squirrels. I have already done it


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

What are you saving those pictures for Shawn.... 

Shouldn't you be chasing dogs?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

For the money and what you want it for, I would go with the 760 Pump Master. Great gun and has been around forever.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

cj. said:


> What are you saving those pictures for Shawn....
> 
> Shouldn't you be chasing dogs?


 Prolly should be. But Im being lazy. I went almost 30 straight nights got a little burnied out. Didnt want to burn the pup out either


----------



## s&w22aellafrits (Jun 21, 2009)

Any pellet gun with 500+ fps should work.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with everyone, get one with 500 fps or greater and buy the pointed pellets, that will do a number on them.

The CO2 models are my favorite, no pumping and allow for a quick follow up shot and not too loud.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Dicks had a Remington Vantage 1200 FPS in .177cal On sale for $89


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

walkercoonhunter said:


> semi auto 12 round clip this thing is alot of fun. I bought one at miejer a couple weeks ago for $50. Another 20 and you have 500 pellets and enough CO2 to plink a whole pile of chipmunks!
> 
> Or if you just want to kill them and dont have time to sit and shoot them I highly recomend these. Set these with a smear of peanut butter and you will also pile them up.
> http://doyourownpestcontrol.com/trextrapperkit.htm


 
i use the crossman from meijers as well. was up north when i ran across one of the ground squirrels...put a pellet behind its ear and out the other side, dropping the bugger where it was. off a fresh CO2 and the hollow point pellets, youll bring them down.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for you suggestions and fps recommendations.

Ended up getting a good deal on a Crossman Quest 1000 and a can of Predator Polymags for under $100

Things is impressively accurate with open sites

3 chipmunks down, 1 shot, 1 kill

headshot the first one 30 minutes after bringing the gun from the store

took me 10 minutes to site her in with a phone book and a 1" shoot-n-c dot

didnt think these things could keep an honest grouping, but i was dead wrong


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

they are fun, arent they?

one little warning...when the CO2 starts getting low your pellets will drop faster, so youll have to learn ther sound.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

LyonArmonial said:


> they are fun, arent they?
> 
> one little warning...when the CO2 starts getting low your pellets will drop faster, so youll have to learn ther sound.



How many shots roughly do you get per tube???


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

He purchased a crossman quest, break open, single cocking (not CO2) gun.....


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

wally, i get about 36-48 shots before i personally change out the tube, though probably like 50 or 60 pellet rounds per tube.


----------



## roundlaketom (May 9, 2007)

I have a remington I;m not sure what model but would not recommend it. The accracy sucks


----------

